# 1917? Iver Johnson Truss



## SimpleMan (Feb 25, 2019)

Finally ran across a project that I could afford and like. I believe it’s a 1917, give or take a little based on the info I found here on the CABE....thanks to those that post.

Looks to have rims / hubs from the late 20’s or early 30’s.  Plated, clad rims, Model C New Departure and a Germany stamped front hub. Rest looks original to me..... I’d be interested in input.

Has the ghost of the Iver seat tube decal and down tube Iver Johnson script. Looks like head tube and darts are Bronze colored.


----------



## SimpleMan (Feb 25, 2019)

I was wondering if coke bottle or ball end grips would be appropriate for this bike based on these pictures. I borrowed these pictures from 47jchiggins 1915 Iver Johnson catalog that is for sale here on the Cabe.....thanks Todd.
Also wondered if Torrington 8’s are close to correct. Thanks.

Bars on the bottom right are similar and look to have ball end grips.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 25, 2019)

Wow! That is a beauty! I do not know the serial numbers off the top of my head but you sound about right on the year. Find the Iver Johnson thread here on theCabe, alot of good info in it! Curious about the German stamped hub?? Looks like the hoops match. Hub original? Do you have pedals? Curious what they look like also. Pics? If you ever break up with this pretty girl, give me a ring! Would love to own it!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 25, 2019)

There she is! The link is on Flickr and is Brians site with most of the IJ catalogues, actual is from 1917.

__
		https://flic.kr/p/nswyPP

And here are the details. Star racing pedals

__
		https://flic.kr/p/nsz8Lf


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 25, 2019)

Pic of bike

__
		https://flic.kr/p/nswyPP


----------



## Handyman (Feb 25, 2019)

Love it ! That is one great looking Iver you found there !  Looks to me like a Model 87 Truss Frame Roadster with a 22" frame. This is the perfect find as far as I'm concerned.  Has the relatively hard (at least harder) to find early "flat" fenders................the drop stand may have been added as I don't think they were offered back then.  The color of the darts is quite interesting.  Iver did offer an optional  "yellow with black  head" bike in the late teens so I would guess that they would also do the opposite, a "black with yellow head" which would explain the yellowish/bronze looking darts. In any case a fantastic find. 
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## SimpleMan (Feb 26, 2019)

I do not have pedals for it. I was going to run a set of Torrington 8’s on it. Looking for input as to what it may have had.

I don’t know when the drop stand was put on. It looks correct to me or at least Iver Johnson.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2019)

I have ball ends on my 1912. Made some wood grips originally, but the rubber ball ends are much more comfortable and seem correct from the catalogs. From the photos, the darts look like they were originally white to me and the bike either sat near some kind of filth generator or maybe they were varnished a long time ago to cause the current discolored look.


----------

